# advice wanted about getting a African Grey Parrots



## petjeffery (Apr 6, 2009)

hello there me and my wife have been looking in to getting an African Grey Parrot were is the best place to get one and can you get one from a rescue home we have been looking for about 2 years and now think we are ready to home one so any help would be great


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi there.. so you want a african grey...
I had 2 but had rehome them due to my health(asthma)

Do you know what sex you want?
Will you be in most of the day?
Do you have time a pations for one?

Heres a link for you ..but you may have looked it up..
General Information about African Grey Parrots

there also a few grey owners on here that will give advise..

look up Pet Forums Community - View Profile: africangreys

he will give you greast advise..

good luck in finding your bird....


----------



## petjeffery (Apr 6, 2009)

hi i m not worried about the sex i am disabled so i am at home all day every day and i have the patione of a sanit lol we have been takeing our time to make sure its what we wanted and we feel we are ready for one also thank you for the info i have a few books on them



scosha37 said:


> Hi there.. so you want a african grey...
> I had 2 but had rehome them due to my health(asthma)
> 
> Do you know what sex you want?
> ...


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats great you being home they are just like 2 years olds and teenage rebals...lol
They are great birds i do miss mines really bad..

just make sure that the bird you get is an all rounder but usealy they like ether male or female but you do get the odd one that loves everyone..

and food you know you they cant have certain foods like..eg..chocolate, avocatdos, to many grapes...

so you been looking for a while then??


----------



## petjeffery (Apr 6, 2009)

yes i know thay are only aloud sertain foods and thay need lots of toys and to be well ocupied to stop they boredom and checkup at the vets ect

i have been looking for a long time the way i see it is that i like to know about a pet and what thay need and lern there prombles and thing like that before i get a pet as to me it would not be fair on them if you dont know what you are doing or know how to look after them

so do you know any place rsecue places to get them from as i feel that would be more helpfull to the rescues services or somebody that is ineed to rehomeing them as iam sure there are lots out there that need the help



scosha37 said:


> Thats great you being home they are just like 2 years olds and teenage rebals...lol
> They are great birds i do miss mines really bad..
> 
> just make sure that the bird you get is an all rounder but usealy they like ether male or female but you do get the odd one that loves everyone..
> ...


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Parrot Links

New Life Parrot Rescue | promoting parrot welfare through education and the rehabilitation of victims of neglect and abuse

Birdline Parrot Rescue

hope they are some good to you..where are you ??


----------



## petjeffery (Apr 6, 2009)

hi there thank you i will have a look and see i am in gravesend in kent



scosha37 said:


> Parrot Links
> 
> New Life Parrot Rescue | promoting parrot welfare through education and the rehabilitation of victims of neglect and abuse
> 
> ...


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

Greys are wonderful birds, they are permanent toddlers with the intelligence of a 4yr old and the emotions of a 2yr old 

It might also be worth asking on here if anyone knows of any for rehoming Parrotlinks


----------

